# building interior on my Ram Promaster Work Van



## GHP (Mar 22, 2015)

Wanted to share a couple of pictures of some of the work I did in my work van.

I am no, carpenter, an amateur with all the right tools. I thought heck why not.


So please don't judge my bad carpentry skills.



I did plywood floor, some panels and one shelving unit that isnt finish yet.

Most of the material used, was a left over material from the job site.


----------



## Gracobucks (May 29, 2011)

Looks good to me :thumbup:

Might want to put a lip on the shelves to keep stuff from sliding off when you turn.


----------



## Hines Painting (Jun 22, 2013)

Looks decent. That wood is going to add a lot of unnecessary weight though. Unless you are planning on stacking 5's on there 1"x2"s are sufficient for general shelving of that nature, and much, much lighter.


----------



## Damon T (Nov 22, 2008)

Just curious don't they offer a free up-fit shelving deal?


----------



## GHP (Mar 22, 2015)

The vehicle can carry 3900lb, so I'm not worried about extra 150lb. Yes 5'S Will fit there nicley. And the lip is coming as well.

Free up fitting? I don't think so, whole package for my van 3500 plus labor. One shelve 1100 plus labor.

I'll use 2x4 on the other side if I decide I need it done.

Thank u everyone for your input.


----------



## GHP (Mar 22, 2015)

Still need to finish the lip and couple other things.


----------



## Gracobucks (May 29, 2011)

Good to see the radio will be easy to reach.:yes: Dont want to dig for the most important tool we have.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Ahhhhhhhh, 

I see a man after my own heart - over engineer, over build. Looks like it will withstand a nuke attack :thumbsup:


At times I wish I learnt metal fabrication. Less weight, less space waste of structural members, and more form fitting to the riduculous contours of a van interior

(I wonder when 3-D printers will be employed for van shelving :thumbup: )


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

daArch said:


> Ahhhhhhhh,
> 
> I see a man after my own heart - over engineer, over build. Looks like it will withstand a nuke attack :thumbsup:
> 
> ...


The term we hear in this area is "farmerbuilt", otherwise known as "not much for looks, but Hell for stout."


----------



## jason123 (Jul 2, 2009)

so jealous , my work van still doubles as the family van.


----------

